# [SOLVED] 2nd Hard Drive not detected

## japtar10101

I recently upgraded my kernel (2.6.30), to find that my second harddrive (home directory) is not detected.  This harddrive is attached to a controller card listed below:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816124008

So my guess is, I forgot to compile the kernel compatible with this card.  What are the "make menuconfig" options that I have to enable to get this working?

Incidentally, I can't connect to the internet either.  Probably forgot to compile the motherboard's ethernet card....Last edited by japtar10101 on Sat Aug 08, 2009 2:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bobspencer123

how did you upgrade your kernel?

when updating a kernel from a newer version sometimes you can just copy the .config file from /usr/src/linux-<old-kernel-version> to your new /usr/src/linux-<new-kernel-version>

then instead of make menuconfig

you can do

make oldconfig

and make sure you update symlink (if that don't have that use flag set)

This saves time recompiling the entire kernel for minor updates like -r1 to -r2 or I even use it from .29 to .30 though that it technically a no no if you are a purist/perfectionist

----------

## japtar10101

 *bobspencer123 wrote:*   

> how did you upgrade your kernel?

 

I upgraded from scratch.

Yeah, I know that's a lengthy process, with a lot of hits and misses, but there was a reason.

I copied the old configuration files while trying to update from .28 to .29, with disastrous results.  To avoid that same results again, I decided to start from scratch.

I'm pretty sure I can easily figure out my networking issue, but the hard drive seemed hardware-specific, which was why I asked.  Otherwise, Gnome works, except I can only log in as root (bad idea, I know).

----------

## DONAHUE

run 

```
lspci
```

 and post results.

----------

## japtar10101

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> run 
> 
> ```
> lspci
> ```
> ...

 Without the internet connection on Gentoo, that'll be hard.

But I'll try.  :Smile: 

----------

## DONAHUE

just the dope on drive controllers will do such as:

 *Quote:*   

> 00:04.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 IDE (rev a1)
> 
> 00:05.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)
> 
> 00:05.1 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)
> ...

 

info similar to that in red that identifies chipsets is what is needed, specifically for syba.

Sorry did not notice you had no connection.

----------

## DONAHUE

If the newegg specs are correct this should do the job for the disk on the syba controller. For the disk currently seen you should have driver(s) selected in the blue section. Best advice is to keep  < > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support ---> set to no and make all disk controller choices under <*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers --->

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers --->
> 
> < > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support --->
> 
> SCSI device support --->
> ...

 

When upgrading kernel, I suggest you keep the old kernel present in /boot and in your grub.conf so you can more easily cope with mishaps. Just add a new kernel and a new grub.conf entry for it. 

There have been big changes in network drivers in the 28,29, and 30 kernels.Last edited by DONAHUE on Sat Aug 08, 2009 1:09 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## japtar10101

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> When upgrading kernel, I suggest you keep the old kernel present in /boot and in your grub.conf so you can more easily cope with mishaps. Just add a new kernel and a new grub.conf entry for it. 
> 
> There have been big changes in network drivers in the 28,29, and 30 kernels.

 

Actually, I do have some old kernels.  Problem is, I have to update fstab all the time because /dev/sda and /dev/sdb swaps between each other on different kernels, likely due to the newer kernel's inability to detect the the 2nd hard drive.

Anyway, here's the lspci output on the new kernel:

```

Host bridge: VIA Technologies Inc P4M900 Host Bridge

Host bridge: VIA Technologies Inc P4M900 Host Bridge

Host bridge: VIA Technologies Inc P4M900 Host Bridge

Host bridge: VIA Technologies Inc P4M900 Host Bridge

Host bridge: VIA Technologies Inc P4M900 Host Bridge

PIC: VIA Technologies Inc P4M900 I/O APIC Interrupt Controller

Host bridge: VIA Technologies Inc P4M900 Security Device

Host bridge: VIA Technologies Inc P4M900 Host Bridge

PCI bridge: VIA Technologies Inc VT8237/VX700 PCI Bridge

PCI bridge: VIA Technologies Inc P4M900 PCI to PCI Bridge Controller (rev 80)

PCI bridge: VIA Technologies Inc P4M900 PCI to PCI Bridge Controller (rev 80)

IDE interface: VIA Technologies Inc Device 5337 (rev 80)

IDE interface: VIA Technologies Inc VT82C5864/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 07)

USB Controller: VIA Technologies Inc VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a0)

USB Controller: VIA Technologies Inc VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a0)

USB Controller: VIA Technologies Inc VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a0)

USB Controller: VIA Technologies Inc VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a0)

USB Controller: VIA Technologies Inc USB 2.0 (rev 86)

ISA bridge: VIA Technologies Inc VT8237A PCI to ISA Bridge

Host bridge: VIA Technologies Inc VT8251 Ultra VLINK Controller

Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies Inc VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 7c)

PCI bridge: VIA Technologies Inc VT8237A Host Bridge

PCI bridge: VIA Technologies Inc VT8237A PCI to PCI Bridge

VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV516 [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series]

Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV516 [Radeon X1300 Pro] (Secondary)

Audio device: VTI Technologies Inc VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (rev 10)

RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc SiI 3124 PCI-X Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

```

----------

## DONAHUE

I've edited my previous post's menuconfig section to what I think you need.

As far as NIC:

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  ---> 
> 
> [*] Network device support  ---> 
> 
> [*]   Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)  ---> 
> ...

 

----------

## japtar10101

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> I've edited my previous post's menuconfig section to what I think you need.
> 
> As far as NIC:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Device Drivers  ---> 
> ...

 

Hey, it's fixed!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## DONAHUE

Well done. When you get a chance edit title of your first post to include [Solved].

----------

